# Prometheus lighters problems



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
I bought a few of the Carlito God of Fire with a Prometheus lighter samplers. Two out of the three lighters do not work, one mine worked a few day's then just quit,( I loved this lighter for a minute it was perfect ) sometimes if I clean the jet and mess with it there will be flame for a few cigars and then it stops again.

The bigger problem is one I bought for my buddy Ron with the bigger tabletop lighter and it doesn't work and never has he messed with it and I finally had him send it back so I could figure it out, there is no spark at all. 

Prometheus lighters wants a repair fee and shipping charges and the damn things are brand new!!!!! Has anyone had any similar problems or have any advice or connections to someone in the company that may be a bit more customer friendly. I was so livid I had to get off the phone or I was going to get angry.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Thats something that bothers me a lot. A brand new product with problems. I hope some one can help you out or you will find a solution Dave.

Did you try to clean the valve with pressed air?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave, I wish I could help, but I only recently got my first Vector.I had problems with it till started using the Vector 5X purified butane. However if the problem is with the spark not coming, I am not really sure what can be done. I will look around to see if I can find some one who has insider information.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a similiar problem with the cutter from there sampler. I sent it in and they called me after they received it only to tell me that it was perfect. I responded by sending them pictures of a cigar cut with there cutter and then with a $5 cutter to show that the $5 cutter did a better job. They simple said that the felt that there cutter was a good product and that they weren't going to do anything about it. I was shocked at how aful the customer support was. I guess the one positive is that it looks really pretty.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

So Prometheus lighter gets a bad mark on my list!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If there is no spark at all then that means electrode isn't lined up and you might want to take a paper clip or something sturdy and gently move it and then spark it up...keep doing that until you finally get a spark as you don't need fuel to get a spark. Sometimes the electrodes get bent prior to shipping or just are bent slightly because "spark demons" like to mess with our lighters. Once you are able to see a spark then it's on to ignition. To get proper ignition that means you purge the crap out of the lighter...that may mean 3 or 4 attempts until you don't hear any hissing sound at all when you purge. ( As was said try using compressed air in the jets to remove any possible contaminents)

Use good butane and dial back the setting to 0 on the lighter before recharging. To get a good recharge set the lighter upside down on a flat surface...put the nozzle into the valve and ensure it is perfectly straight up and down or else you'll get blowback and that just meant you charged the lighter with air and butane...it won't work again so you'll have to purge once again until it's completely empty. Most issues are because recharges go this way and people just continue to charge even when they hear hissing/blowback and think the air is just magically going to disappear...it won't. Sometimes you just need to practice on recharging...a good refill means you'll never hear any hissing or blowback. Once you refill the right way ( 8 seconds on the first charge...wait a few seconds and charge again for 4 seconds to completely fill the chamber)

Once you have it charged then wait a few minutes and dial the lighter back to 1/4 turn and light it...if that doesn't work turn the dial to another 1/4 turn and try it again a few times. If that doesn't work send the basturd to me and I'll get it to work. lol

** Note....I used to buy a lot of Prometheus/Colibri Lighters and they are one of the most cantakerous lighters out there to keep going and I finally stopped buying them because I spent more time correcting them than using them.


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

Gary I must say its a nice expersion "spark demons".


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks guy's tried all of that seen the spark thing, I have a shit pile of lighters so I am used to these things just not brand new and can't get it to spark Gary I think it's the power source?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Thanks guy's tried all of that seen the spark thing, I have a shit pile of lighters so I am used to these things just not brand new and can't get it to spark Gary I think it's the power source?


Ya got a link on this lighter that it giving you fits and I'll do some research on it.....there are so many different types of lighters with their own specialized ignition system..

Here it is:
http://www.prometheuskkp.com/pdf/torch-construction.pdf

Table of Shipping & Handling and Repair Fees

Warranty Service 
Circumstances Shipping and 
Handling Fee / Repair Fee Acceptable Forms of Payment 
Within 45 days of purchase $0

After 45 days it's $9


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

If there is absolutely no spark at all I would say it is probably the piezo ignitor. If the ignitor was working and the electrode was bent you would probably see spark but it would "side" fire and not over top of the jets. 

Dave I totally agree too, it's BS that they want to charge you when the lighters were defective from the start. I just don't understand how Ronson can make $4 lighters that work every time and Colibri/Prometheus and others can make $100 lighters that never work???


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Ya got a link on this lighter that it giving you fits and I'll do some research on it.....there are so many different types of lighters with their own specialized ignition system..
> 
> Here it is:
> http://www.prometheuskkp.com/pdf/torch-construction.pdf
> ...


Thanks Gary and Everyone
Gary 
This is mine it works 50% of the time with a lot of work including adjusting the spark thingy.

The pic is of Rons it's a table top and I couldn't find it online I put the cutter next to it to show the size it's big and about 3/4 inch thick at it's widest.

Thanks
Prometheus God of Fire Retro Lighter Lighters Direct - Cigar Lighters, Zippo Lighters, Cigar Cutters, Engraved Lighters 800-768-0047


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Guess I wont be buying one of these any time soon...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I agree with Abe as it's most likely the piezo ignitor and while they aren't that hard to switch out it goes to brand warranty. As their site said if it was bought before 45 days they are supposed to fix it for free and after 45 days $9 to ship and fix/replace.

What makes this problematic is what does the Company expect from future consumers...I get a better warranty with a Ronson and as was said why buy a lighter from a company that cares so little of customer support.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I agree with Abe as it's most likely the piezo ignitor and while they aren't that hard to switch out it goes to brand warranty. As their site said if it was bought before 45 days they are supposed to fix it for free and after 45 days $9 to ship and fix/replace.
> 
> What makes this problematic is what does the Company expect from future consumers...I get a better warranty with a Ronson and as was said why buy a lighter from a company that cares so little of customer support.


Hey Gary
It was the GOF Carlitos I wanted and the lighter did look cool and I heard good things. Never had that brand before. Go figure my china blazer knock offs are my daily user and the ones I send to the troops and they work great at $2.20 per!

The receipt is the bigger problem, as usual it will probably go into the bad lighter drawer and I will get Ron a nice better quality one. I won't add good money to bad to a company that customer service talks down to me in broken English as I am un important in their eye's. That is a real pissing point to me!

Thanks


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

So Dave what will be the right next step? Cant you give it back?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bbasaran said:


> So Dave what will be the right next step? Cant you give it back?


Well the warranty say to not return to the vendor but I am close to them, he is one BCP that helps us a bunch with the troop stuff and Travis is working on it for me. I am thinking he will get heard better than me. Hoping anyway.

Thanks for all the help and advice guy's! Like Gary said why is it these Ronson and China lighters work fine but these expensive ones seem to fail at an alarming rate. It boggles the mind I tell ya 

Thanks Again

Dave


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Dave, not sure how to go about it but if possible you should let Fuente know about the issue with the lighters. 
I can't image a company like Fuente would stand for anything less than the best. It may not do anything but at least you would have tried to let them know of an issue, especially since I doubt you're the first to have issues with the lighter.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Dave, not sure how to go about it but if possible you should let Fuente know about the issue with the lighters.
> I can't image a company like Fuente would stand for anything less than the best. It may not do anything but at least you would have tried to let them know of an issue, especially since I doubt you're the first to have issues with the lighter.


Good idea, maybe call the tampa store? Thanks!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Good idea, maybe call the tampa store? Thanks!


Yeah. Call and send an email with the problems you've had. It can't hurt and if you sent them pics of your stash explaining the shear VOLUME of Fuentes you had it might make them take notice!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Dave, not sure how to go about it but if possible you should let Fuente know about the issue with the lighters.
> I can't image a company like Fuente would stand for anything less than the best. It may not do anything but at least you would have tried to let them know of an issue, especially since I doubt you're the first to have issues with the lighter.


I have Twice and nothing not even a reply, if Darlene was still there this would have been fixed. :thumb:

I am about ready to bite my nose off to spite my face, Yes silly but F*ck it, I may very soon have 800 plus ++ Fuentes for sale they are already mixed in my samplers I have been selling. I like my Fuentes but I have been increasing my Cubans at a pretty good rate anyway why not go farther.

Don't be surprised if my samplers are Fuentes heavy. I am pretty pissed over this Prometheus is suppose to be a good name and if the Fuentes family won't help I can easily go without their cigars. shit I could make a fortune selling what I have and replace with Cubans which I have been enjoying more and more anyway.

One sampler was a gift for a very good friend he doesn't care but I do, If two out of three Lost City sets with Prometheus lighters that did not work BRAND NEW can't be fixed by Fuentes the most popular manufacturer I know of then well heck with them I have dozens of cigars I enjoy very much!

Please don't tell me to calm down or anything I have been working on this long enough to have earned the right to be pissed. If I decide to not buy Fuentes even though I love them I will do it and you will benefit as you all know I sell for less than I pay. yes I was a finance major 

Stay tuned :nono: :thumb: :bolt:

Yes I was and am venting but venting with a plan, I gave them multiple chances to help me fix this it is now their fault if they won't help stand behind their product no matter how well we like them it is poor business. The Fuentes have to be held to the same standard we hold others to, they had there chance and chose to ignore me, and yes I know they got the messages as I have talked and emailed with them a huge amount of times. and yes I was very polite!!!

Please no questions.

Thanks for letting me get pissy!

Dave


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I feel your pain Dave. The very first Prometheus I bought was the laser lighter..it was a pretty thing and paid $80 for it in 1999. It worked for 2 months before it just died. Took it back to the place I bought it and they gave me another one...again a few months later it sputtered and wouldn't light. I started buying Colibris after that and ran into the same situation with them...buy em and use for a couple of months and they stop working and these were not cheap lighters. 

I'm one of those people like you Dave, that when I run into a product that doesn't work well and they charge me a high price I take it personally when it stops working. Many calls, emails, letters etc. and it was like 'finding Waldo'...I'd call and it was ..."let me transfer you to our tech people..." then it was let me transfer you to warranty..let me transfer you to our BS office... they ran me around the maypole for weeks until I just wrote my last letter to their corporate office and told them that I would let everybody know how crappy their product and service is as much as possible unless they fixed the problem. Never heard back from them...ever. As far as having the Fuentes help you out I doubt they are going to get involved in this unless somebody reads it where it wasn't put into the circular file and wants to make things right. Sometimes being Don Quixote is too tiring and too many windmills later there are other things we can do rather than keep buying up shyte products...buy one that has a better warranty and works.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wow that blows Dave, sorry to hear... I was just looking @ a Prometheus Lighter last night too. I've also been tempted to buy one of those God of Fire Lighter sets cause I want to try some and it seems like a good deal. Guess I'll pass & just buy some God of Fire singles sometimes and stick w/ Xikar & their Lifetime Warranty when it comes to lighters. Too bad they don't make a double flame I like though. definitely will not be buying any Prometheus items, thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

The monster has a black blazer for $16 that has two flames and I like so far to small a tank but other than that I bought several. if you don't want to wait for them to appear on the monster just go to famous. at least at that price you can throw it away.


I hear ya Gary I only do this when treated like an idiot, just asking for it to be repaired. F*cking things (two) are BRAND NEW!!!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I have Twice and nothing not even a reply, if Darlene was still there this would have been fixed. :thumb:
> 
> I am about ready to bite my nose off to spite my face, Yes silly but F*ck it, I may very soon have 800 plus ++ Fuentes for sale they are already mixed in my samplers I have been selling. I like my Fuentes but I have been increasing my Cubans at a pretty good rate anyway why not go farther.
> 
> ...


Do you sell your products on the classifieds here, or do you have your own site? I'd love to buy up some of your A.F. stash


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now I just have a sampler sale going I don't think I can do more than one sale at a time! PM how much and what your looking for. I don't profit BTW I would rather lose money than make money on a brother those who profit from friends are under rock dwellers to me!!

Dave


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> The monster has a black blazer for $16 that has two flames and I like so far to small a tank but other than that I bought several. if you don't want to wait for them to appear on the monster just go to famous. at least at that price you can throw it away.
> 
> I hear ya Gary I only do this when treated like an idiot, just asking for it to be repaired. F*cking things (two) are BRAND NEW!!!


Dave, I am completely with you on this one. It is absolutely unacceptable for something to not work out of the box. I have worked in manufacturing for a long time and adding an end of line tester is not that hard, but many low quality (read most consumer products) skip this step. The least they can do is replace their overpriced/underbuilt garbage for free. When a company can't even do that it's bon voyage! I also agree with your AF rant, it's their responsibility to make sure anything they put their name on works. If it doesn't work then they should be the ones to deal with it. If AF doesn't like dealing with the defects, what do they think the customer's reaction will be?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> Dave, I am completely with you on this one. It is absolutely unacceptable for something to not work out of the box. I have worked in manufacturing for a long time and adding an end of line tester is not that hard, but many low quality (read most consumer products) skip this step. The least they can do is replace their overpriced/underbuilt garbage for free. When a company can't even do that it's bon voyage! I also agree with your AF rant, it's their responsibility to make sure anything they put their name on works. If it doesn't work then they should be the ones to deal with it. If AF doesn't like dealing with the defects, what do they think the customer's reaction will be?


Thanks I agree and never thought I would ever utter the words TampaSweethearts Suck Ass, Yeah I loved them to so all you TS lovers I hear ya but they are ignoring me and I simply am out of gas on this one. I simply will never buy or recommend any of their products or them. Of course I know this will not hurt them but I feel a little better saying it. I miss Darlene. And TS you should be ashamed because now I am on a mission and cut and pasting complaints is pretty easy so I can generate hundreds of complaints until I tire of it. which may be tomorrow as it's already very old to me!

Oh and my dream of being able to visit and get some autographs is gone, why would they ignore me for such a small amount of money!

Now I will go shopping and find something probably to expensive to replace the gift for my Bud and when I find it and spend $100 or more because I am pretty much put off by all brands that sell for less, so this ordeal will cost me a few hundred, at least I can sell the Lost Cities so it won't all be a waste.

Please don't preach to me on this i am already tired and just venting, I also thought they were above this but they are not!

Dave


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree 100% I was treat like an idiot from Promethues and have not bought a thing from them since. I stand behind you completely.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Venting is good. Keeps one sane. Really disturbed by the way they are responding though....



smelvis said:


> Thanks I agree and never thought I would ever utter the words TampaSweethearts Suck Ass, Yeah I loved them to so all you TS lovers I hear ya but they are ignoring me and I simply am out of gas on this one. I simply will never buy or recommend any of their products or them. Of course I know this will not hurt them but I feel a little better saying it. I miss Darlene. And TS you should be ashamed because now I am on a mission and cut and pasting complaints is pretty easy so I can generate hundreds of complaints until I tire of it. which may be tomorrow as it's already very old to me!
> 
> Oh and my dream of being able to visit and get some autographs is gone, why would they ignore me for such a small amount of money!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

You go man Its good to see someone who stands up for his principles.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Guy's I really am done with them though, I spent a bunch there, even starting to sell some of my Opus and Fuente stuff.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm with you Dave! Boycott Fuente! (which btw, I already do, since I don't really enjoy any of their sticks).... In all seriousness, it's good that I'm not the only one that's nuts for actually sticking to your guns about these issues. My g/f thinks I'm crazy every time I say I can't go there or buy that because of this reason or that reason. I just tell her, that once someone F's me, I will not spend my money with them. It's my money and if they don't want to make it right, I'll spend it with someone that does!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the 09 dual flame. Now mine is giving me problems. It takes 5 or 6 times before it lights.

Don't these have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's I really am done with them though, I spent a bunch there, even starting to sell some of my Opus and Fuente stuff.


Hold on to some of the coffins for a bit...so I can rob a piggy bank first!

Seriously though, sorry about all the lighter problems bro.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Reino said:


> I love the 09 dual flame. Now mine is giving me problems. It takes 5 or 6 times before it lights.
> 
> Don't these have a lifetime warranty?


That's what they say, Then try calling then, naw don't no reason for you to ruin your day too!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Hold on to some of the coffins for a bit...so I can rob a piggy bank first!
> 
> Seriously though, sorry about all the lighter problems bro.


Ray no worries not as if I'm having a fire sale just selling down about 25% or so of everything including tools and everything. And I do get in a hurry but that's just my impatience in reality I may not even post any adds. 25% BTW is a lot of cigars bro


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dave, are you really going tosell off your stock!!?? I see the principle but......


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> I bought a few of the Carlito God of Fire with a Prometheus lighter samplers. Two out of the three lighters do not work, one mine worked a few day's then just quit,( I loved this lighter for a minute it was perfect ) sometimes if I clean the jet and mess with it there will be flame for a few cigars and then it stops again.
> 
> The bigger problem is one I bought for my buddy Ron with the bigger tabletop lighter and it doesn't work and never has he messed with it and I finally had him send it back so I could figure it out, there is no spark at all.
> ...


Sorry that this happened to you Dave. But thanks for the "heads up". Now we all know what the deal is with this Co.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> Dave, are you really going tosell off your stock!!?? I see the principle but......


No
But close to it and I will tell this story so many times as I have breath of life in me, If a Rich popular company that I used to think very highly of will rip me off for a few bucks they deserve my full undivided attention.

Their name is mud to me now and to me they are pieces of shit for ignoring me on this issue regardless of how many people here love them, will I hurt them business wise of course not they are to big headed and know it. The Fuentes Suck!! Do I still like their cigars yes I do! will I buy more I do not know not for a hell of a long time if ever!

Will I tell this to the connections that I have with newsletters and bulletin boards that reach tens of thousands yes I damn sure plan on it and that will hurt them at the very least embarrass them! I am owed a few favors here and there and think I am stubborn enough to use them up, if you don't have principles you have nothing!
Let them read about how they treat the little guy in major print not just some cigar bulletin board!

:amen:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

smelvis said:


> No
> But close to it and I will tell this story so many times as I have breath of life in me, If a Rich popular company that I used to think very highly of will rip me off for a few bucks they deserve my full undivided attention.
> 
> Their name is mud to me now and to me they are pieces of shit for ignoring me on this issue regardless of how many people here love them, will I hurt them business wise of course not they are to big headed and know it. The Fuentes Suck!! Do I still like their cigars yes I do! will I buy more I do not know not for a hell of a long time if ever!
> ...


I understand what you are saying Dave...our generation grew up with these kinds of principles and one thing I hate is being taken advantage of and then to have a company turn right around and try to stick it in even deeper after you've tried to nicely talk with them about fixing the situation. When you're treated like you don't matter then it's "GO TIME" and if their business suffers because they didn't address the problem and fix it then I don't care how big their name is...I actually drove out the Builder of our house in our neighborhood because he was doing things in an unscrupulous manner and cheating not only us but other owners. He no longer builds in this exclusive neighborhood and if you have a voice....use it. People need to understand you don't have to sit there and get run over by a big company....just a few days ago people took Delta to task for what they did to those service people..charging them for their bags as they were coming home from Afghanistan.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Gary I plan on it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Step One!

Thank you for using the Better Business Bureau's Online Complaint System.
Your complaint has been assigned case # 6720****.
Correspondence regarding this complaint will be emailed to : *****@hushmail.com
Please print a copy of this for your records.

Filed on : June 13 2011

Filed by :
David 

Filed against :
Tampa Sweetheart Cigar Co
1310 North 22nd Street
TampaTampa FL 33605


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Well it took me about a year of work but I finally hit the right honcho at Prometheus and sent in and had my lighters returned all fixed. I am not fine as this could have been done a year ago so while I do appreciate it. I don't appreciate the work had to do to get them to do the right thing, anyway all ends well. Yes I am persistent. 

Dave


----------



## nadroj (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, just read through the rest of the thread since I was not here when it originally went up. Great story, however it sucks that it took a year but I am glad that you finally received some working lighters.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Glad you were made right but sorry it took so much to get it done. Hope they work well for a long time.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> Well it took me about a year of work but I finally hit the right honcho at Prometheus and sent in and had my lighters returned all fixed. I am not fine as this could have been done a year ago so while I do appreciate it. I don't appreciate the work had to do to get them to do the right thing, anyway all ends well. Yes I am persistent.
> 
> Dave


Glad it all worked out in the end... now to kick some St Dupont butt!


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> Well it took me about a year of work but I finally hit the right honcho at Prometheus and sent in and had my lighters returned all fixed. I am not fine as this could have been done a year ago so while I do appreciate it. I don't appreciate the work had to do to get them to do the right thing, anyway all ends well. Yes I am persistent.
> 
> Dave


Great to hear Dave. You are one persistent man! Congratulations.


----------

